# Varik is 9 ... ??? How Can That Be??



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

April 3 Varik turned 9 years old. It is unbelievable how the time has flown. Still doesn't have any gray hairs. It's so hard to take pictures of him .. and I'm not great and have a less than stellar phone LOL. A few pictures through the years:









Around 8 weeks old.








Approx. 4 months old.









2 years old.









5 years old.









8 years old (he has a huge battle ruff that hangs down in front!)









A few days before 2022 Birthday - bad pic but shows his great love, the Persian Sienna. That's as close as they get .. She does not cuddle.









9th Birthday .. not a good picture at all .. I made him stand so weird! You can't see anything but his huge ruff LOL ... he is actually quite trim with ribs visible and a nice tuck as he going around, but you couldn't tell it with this pic!!!

Happy Birthday, Bubba. We love you!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I've heard black dogs are hard to get pictures of. Now I see it. That direct sunlight helps. 

Really nice looking dog so healthy. 😍

Happy Birthday 🎂


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday🎂 handsome!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, sweet beautiful boy. Enjoy your celebration!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday handsome boy!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Galathiel said:


> April 3 Varik turned 9 years old.


Are you sure? Lol. I'm getting old.
Happy Birthday handsome boy!


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Happy birthday handsome Varik🎂


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

A very happy birthday, Varik, you gorgeous hunk!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Happy birthday Varik!!


----------

